# Celtics draft



## Jusmon74 (Nov 12, 2002)

i know that its still a little early but there is a really good chance that the c's while have at least 2 picks(we get phi's this year, at least jerome moise was good for something) in the first round(maybe 3 if ny doesnt make the lottery) who do u think the celts should draft. right now they would have they would have the 15th and 19th pick. i think they should try and get 2 of these 3 kendrick perkins, kirk hindrich, and darius rice. i thkn they would all be really good for the team


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jusmon74</b>!
> i know that its still a little early but there is a really good chance that the c's while have at least 2 picks(we get phi's this year, at least jerome moise was good for something) in the first round(maybe 3 if ny doesnt make the lottery) who do u think the celts should draft. right now they would have they would have the 15th and 19th pick. i think they should try and get 2 of these 3 kendrick perkins, kirk hindrich, and darius rice. i thkn they would all be really good for the team


Kdendrick Perkins will probably be gone before they pick, Darius Rice is too skinny and Hindrich is an undersized 2 guard. They might get a shot at Nick Collison.

Whatever they do, they need at least one big body who can do some damage on the offensive glass.


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

Right now on nbadraft.net, it has Perkins going at the Philly's spot. Another possibility is David West of Xavier, he's big and can rebound.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

With Phillies pick (hopeing they get the 7-8 seed in the east), we should draft a mean guy, a rebounder like Zach Randolph. And with out pick a PG. And with the 2nd rounder, a SF/SG, to light some fire under Kedrick's butt.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>celticsrule0873</b>!
> Right now on nbadraft.net, it has Perkins going at the Philly's spot. Another possibility is David West of Xavier, he's big and can rebound.


Well, NBAdraft.net has the Celtics taking Rickey Paulding from Missouri, a swingman, with their pick at 20 (I don't think so), and Okafor from UConn going to Toronto at 33. Okafor will almost certainly be a top 10 pick if he declares himself eligible. There are also 2 or 3 Europeans who should be in the top 30 but are left out of their mock draft. For example, Edu Hernandez, the young 7 footer from Real Madrid and Carlos Delfino, the Ginobili clone who plays for Fortitudo Bologna. So, I don't put too much stock in their current list. 

I think Kendrick Perkins will go higher than 17, although he might slide due to his lack of mobility. But if there is another Amare Stoudamire lurking out there, Perkins is probably the guy. As for David West, I think he is a very good player who may slip into the 20s because he is undersized. He has long arms though, and plays bigger than 6-8, so I think he would be a good choice.


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, NBAdraft.net has the Celtics taking Rickey Paulding from Missouri, a swingman, with their pick at 20 (I don't think so), and Okafor from UConn going to Toronto at 33. Okafor will almost certainly be a top 10 pick if he declares himself eligible. There are also 2 or 3 Europeans who should be in the top 30 but are left out of their mock draft. For example, Edu Hernandez, the young 7 footer from Real Madrid and Carlos Delfino, the Ginobili clone who plays for Fortitudo Bologna. So, I don't put too much stock in their current list.
> ...



I don't really listen to what they say at nbadraft.net but it just seems to me that Perkins keeps on slipping and slipping, I think if he would drop that far he might go to college for a year like Dajuan Wagner. Like some other posters have said before thouigh, this is the year of the guard in the draft so we might get unlucky and have no good bigmen left when we pick.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Well everyone says it is the year of the guard, but I wonder. All of them are small. I question whether guys like Luke Ridnour and Kirk Hinrich will be able to defend at the NBA level, and Marcus Banks is barely 6 feet and will get posted up. Troy Bell and Marcus Hatten are nice players, but they are only 6-1, and neither one has the kind of physical toughness of someone like JR Bremer, who obviously spends some time in the weight room. There is also Gordon from UConn, but he is only a sophomore and may wait a year if he feels he will not be a lottery pick.

I think it is shaping up to be a draft with great interest and uncertainty after the first two picks.

Correction: the Okafor listed at 33 by NBAdraft.net is the Uohe Okafor from Nigeria, not Emeka Okafor from UConn by way of Houston. Okafor from UConn is not listed anywhere on their draft, which is obviously an oversight.


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

I would like us to get a rebounder in the draft. I dont think we reallty need a big guy to do much scoring. Just a rebounder and a defensive presence. I also wouldnt mind trading one of the picks or even both for a proven big man. I think we should trade for Elden Campbell right now since New Orleans has Magloire and doesnt need Campbell. As for the point guard situation, I dont think we need to draft one because we have Bremer. But taking someone incase we lose Shammond wouldnt be a bad idea.

Whats this about a possible pick from NY?


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pantha348</b>!
> I would like us to get a rebounder in the draft. I dont think we reallty need a big guy to do much scoring. Just a rebounder and a defensive presence. I also wouldnt mind trading one of the picks or even both for a proven big man. I think we should trade for Elden Campbell right now since New Orleans has Magloire and doesnt need Campbell. As for the point guard situation, I dont think we need to draft one because we have Bremer. But taking someone incase we lose Shammond wouldnt be a bad idea.
> 
> Whats this about a possible pick from NY?


Yes, an offensive rebounder. I have not heard anything about a pick from NY. In exchange for what?


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

Jusmon, how would the celtics get a pick fron the knicks. The only way they could have gotten it is from when they traded for McCarty. But how do they get this pick?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I wonder about the pick too.

On the other hand NY isn't a bad team I think they are 2 games behind the 8th spot. Lets hope they make the playoffs then.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

I think the Celts have a pick from Philly, not from NY.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> I think the Celts have a pick from Philly, not from NY.


Yeah, but Jusmon said we have a pick from Philliy and NY.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

No site has anything of the 1st rounder from NY. 

I really wonder what you meant Jusmon.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pantha348</b>!
> Jusmon, how would the celtics get a pick fron the knicks. The only way they could have gotten it is from when they traded for McCarty. But how do they get this pick?


They got 2 second rounders from McCarty. I don't know if they were used or not.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

*Mock Drafts*

Obviously all of the mock drafts are just that at this point-- mock. But I think the one at insidehoops.com is closer to reality than the current 2003 mock draft at NBAdraft.net.


----------



## Jusmon74 (Nov 12, 2002)

it must have came from the mccarthy deal. i read it somewhere i cant remember if it was on realgm.com or espn.com that the knicks owe them a pick but its lottery protected, s as long as the knicks keep on slipping, and it looks like they r we probably wont get the pick for another couple of years.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Chris Marcus would look good alongside Vin Baker.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

Elden Campbell was traded to the Sonics for Kenny Anderson.

Hinrich will be able to defend at the NBA level, but he'll need a year.


----------



## Jusmon74 (Nov 12, 2002)

yea i think i might be wrong, i looked it up on realgm's draft pick list and it says nothing about the c's gettin the knicks pick anytime soon. but i couldve sweared to god that i read it. i was reading an article about spree getting traded about a week or so ago and in was in there somewhere. oh well. we still got the 76ers pick.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

insidehoops.com 

That's funny:yes:


----------



## Johnson12 (Feb 12, 2003)

Biggest suprise of the draft will be Brandon Hunter of Ohio. Leading rebounder in the Nation, and when he wants the rebound he WILL get it. He didn't block many shots the past few years in college because his team needed him on the floor and was afraid to foul out. Increadible Pro body, will be a big time PF in the league. But of course a few years ago nobody would have been showing Ben Wallace any love , and now that he has gone in and proved himself he has become an MVP caliber player. Ben and Brandon are basically the same player, but Brandon can gve you a 15 ppg his rookie year too. The Pacers loved him last year......and in 2 years you all will too. Go ahead guys, jump on the B-Hunt bandwagon while there is some room, cause when he is fighting with Ben Wallace for the top RPG next year you will all be wishing the Celtics would have picked him up.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

*Brandon Hunter*

He's a Malik Rose clone, not the Ben Wallace type. He could be a decent NBA player, though.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Watching the Laker game, I have come to a conclusion, or should I say that Wallace has come to a conclusion to draft, drumroll please, two SG/SF.

Shaq shot 80%, and had 20 boards.

Fire Wallace, 
Fire OB


----------

